# Help with in-wall sub



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

hello,
I'm installing (3) - Paradigm Millenia Hybrid in-wall 20's flanking my 70" Elite Sharp. I need a solution for in-wall subs. A box sub sitting in the floor will not be a good choice. I want to keep the room clean looking.
I'll install them (one each) on each side of the center channel speaker.

Any suggestions would be of great help in deciding.

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you sure that one on each side of the center channel is the most optimal position?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I've heard good things about Artison. The RCC-600 and RCC-300. They're kind of pricey.


----------



## FLAudioGuy (Sep 21, 2011)

What is on the opposite side of the wall? What is the walls construction and room dimensions? Can I assume from your post that image is foremost and sound quality is a secondary consideration? Is the wall finished or still in the building process? Perhaps a custom designed sub would fit your SQ and aesthetic requirements. More info please! Cheers!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't suggest great positions for your inwall subs but can suggest a back box as a must for them. :T


----------



## FLAudioGuy (Sep 21, 2011)

bambino said:


> I can't suggest great positions for your inwall subs but can suggest a back box as a must for them. :T


No problem with mounting the subs opposite your CC speaker at the frequencies involved phasing will not be an issue. However, if the wall is already built, having a proper enclosure for the sub will be next to impossible. Plate mount subs use the air cavity behind the driver and between the studs as its "enclosure" and most of these drivers are of the IB type. Power handling and SQ are the main drawbacks of these setups.

In order to make recommendations, please supply us with more info! Cheers! :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If they are meant to be IB then i wouldn't suggest anything other then stiffining the drywall they will be placed in otherwise if it's an allready finished room which i suspect it is then all i can say is go for it.:T Otherwise extensive drywall work must be performed to achieve the type of duty the subs call out for.


----------



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

I think I will 're-think' this and go with (2) - small freestanding subs.
Thx,


----------



## FLAudioGuy (Sep 21, 2011)

PorTony said:


> I think I will 're-think' this and go with (2) - small freestanding subs.
> Thx,


No problemo! Check out monoprice.com they have some subs you may be interested in, also they have cables and such things. A lot of people here buy from them and the company seems very reputable. Cheers! :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I know that Jack has given props to a relatively inexpensive sub in several threads I have read. Unfortunately, the name escapes me at the moment......

Found it - it is the Daytom Sub120 from Partsexpress. I don't know much about it - you can PM Jack and he could probably answer any questions you have.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

The in-wall sub is usually a last resort, as in no other option meets WAF criteria. If you can have a sub box of some sort in the room, that is usually the way to go. In-wall options that work and sound good are spendy. 
Monoprice, as mentioned above, is a great supplier for many things in the home theater world. However, the most in depth review of their 12" sub that I read did point out the limitations of a $84 sub that might make you spring for the Dayton Sub120 at Parts-Express. The Monoprice sub does not even attempt to output below 30 hz. That will be fine for music on a modest system, but has serious limitations for movie Low Frequency Effects. If I was building a budget system right now, I would be getting 1 (or 2) of the Dayton.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If the household says ok then i'd also go for the Daytons as you'll be able to move them around to get the best results and also use them as end tables.:bigsmile:


----------



## longdrive03 (Dec 6, 2011)

I may be too late but I instatlled eight 12" woofers firing inward into a "coffin" open on the small end and inserted this behind a wall when I finished out my attic. I'm running an Apex Jr. Paramount pictures sub amp (162 wpc 8 ohms) into these and the will light up the place. Used some low fs Eminence woofers I got in a buyout. I really braced the opening well and set the coffin on several layers of foam rubber to reduce any vibration to the floow or studs. Also I used two layers of sheetrock (normal kind) on the wall. I didn't realize they make some special sound deadening stuff. Works like a charm. People wonder where the bass comes from. I also have a 10" sub firing upward from my center channel box which is held in place using angle iron. I would suggest using butyl rubber surrounds and poly cones to avoid any humidity problems with the speakers and to put some netting over the speakers to keep out insulation and critters. Good lunk.


----------

